

What is the best way to do categories you've seen? - kullar

If you have multiple groups e.g. football, tennis, cycling, make up, hair, etc - you can do it the old way of having a category header e.g. Sports and Women etc but it can be a pain for a user to find their specific group.<p>What is the best site out there which allows the user to find what they want quickly but without the pain?<p>I'm thinking spotify has a nice way of finding a track and finding the relative album etc via tags but i'm wondering about any others as well...
======
michael_dorfman
Multiple groups of what? The question is vague, almost to the point of
incomprehensibility.

Here's a model for you: Gmail. Gmail allows users to tag content (i.e.,
emails) with zero or more labels, and displays a list of labels. When the list
gets too long, the user can decide which are always visible, and which are
hidden by default. Clicking on a label shows all of the content tagged with
that label.

Simultaneously, a built-in search feature allows users to find content by
free-text searching (which is orthogonal to labels.)

~~~
kullar
I have some specific in mind but I kept the question vague as it brings out
the most interesting answers and you've given a very good one. The gmail
system you mentioned might just be perfect. Thanks! pk

